

CloudGrid.js by Pinterest - xethorn
https://github.com/pinterest/cloudgrid

======
jmathai
I wish there was a link to a live example. The repository comes with an
example but I'd have to check out the repository to see it. Unless there's a
trick to loading html files in a repo on Github to be rendered in the browser
(I know, security nightmare).

~~~
dirtyaura
Pinterest front page is the example.

~~~
jmathai
Pintrest front page is just vertical columns. This is more of a horizontally
and vertically justified view. Much harder to achieve than columns.

In fact, from easiest to hardest...

* Vertical columns * Horizontal rows * Vertical and Horizontal grid

